# Teen girl traumatized after escaping Uber kidnapping



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

By 
KARMA ALLEN
Oct 24, 2019, 4:40 PM ET

"What has been reported is deeply alarming and the driver's access to the app was immediately removed when we learned about the incident,"

https://abcnews.go.com/US/teen-girl-traumatized-escaping-alleged-uber-kidnapping/story?id=66490221
The young girl's family called the case a scary reminder of how dangerous ride-hailing can be. Her aunt signaled that she was aware of the waves of sexual assault allegations plaguing the ride-sharing industry, but she never imagined that the issue would hit so close to home.

As for the victim, she said she wants her story to serve as a warning for people who use ride-sharing services without being mindful of the risks. If possible, she said, it's better to hitch a ride with someone you know.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I've seen a fairly large number of drivers that I wouldn't hire to wipe the grime from the bottom of my shoes, uber needs to hold physical interviews


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow, ABC News did a terrible job when it came to minors ordering a rideshare. It was briefly spoken about, but probably should have did a better job at questioning Uber why they allow minors access to the app.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> Wow, ABC News did a terrible job when it came to minors ordering a rideshare. It was briefly spoken about, but probably should have did a better job at questioning Uber why they allow minors access to the app.


Why parents teach kids about stranger danger then call them an uber/Lyft.

I don't care how "busy" parents are, children in a car with strangers.... what could possibly go wrong right?

I completely rearranged my work schedule to "parent" my kids. Now, parents find it convenient to just call Uber.
Yes, I know they sometimes work further away, there's no family to help out-WHATEVER....parents just don't parent much anymore.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> Wow, ABC News did a terrible job when it came to minors ordering a rideshare. It was briefly spoken about, but probably should have did a better job at questioning Uber why they allow minors access to the app.


That's not the story they wanted to tell. The story they want to tell is about evil Uber drivers.

"He also forced her to sit in the front seat, which made it hard for her to use her phone to call for help, she said."

OK, I am not riding if a driver tells me i have to sit up front.

"Uber riders can share their trip with loved ones so it can be tracked and monitored -- a safety feature which the company notes says is not available when taking other forms of transportation, such as a taxi. "

Except it is available at all times. Find My app allows me to track my daughters whereabouts at all times.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> That's not the story they wanted to tell. The story they want to tell is about evil Uber drivers.
> 
> "He also forced her to sit in the front seat, which made it hard for her to use her phone to call for help, she said."
> 
> ...


Yes phone tracking is useful until phone is off, battery removed or in remote area w/no signal.
Ridesharing fake security measures have limitations if a person is up to no good.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

And just like the other articles involving minors, Uber isn’t mentioning they do not permit unaccompanied minors. In addition to them saying they removed the driver’s access to the app, they should be noting the age requirement. 

This driver sounds like a creep’. Here comes another future Lyft driver.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

If I had a 15 year old daughter there is no way in hell that I'd order an Uber or Lyft for her alone unless I was there or my wife. 
These parents don't care about their kids until it's too late. I'm glad that she got away because she was headed towards turning up dead and body dismembered somewhere.


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

There are so many of these type of incidents lately that I am getting the feeling that it is starting to become a scam to bilk money from Uber.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> why they allow minors access to the app.


.........I think it's more
?The Driver "allowing minors access" to the vehicle.
This site has numerous accounts of drivers asking for passenger age proof
be4 commencing trip



Invisible said:


> like the other articles involving minors, Uber isn't mentioning they do not permit unaccompanied minors.


 From the article:

"_Uber terms, which drivers and riders agree to, state that anyone under 18 must be accompanied by an adult to ride with Uber, and account holders must be over 18, according to the company."_

Since driver also "agrees" driver is responsible to proof pax.
Lots of driver proof paxs.
No?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

It took me about 45 minutes to find another girl to kidnap after this one got away.



Cdub2k said:


> If I had a 15 year old daughter there is no way in hell that I'd order an Uber or Lyft for her alone unless I was there or my wife.
> These parents don't care about their kids until it's too late. I'm glad that she got away because she was headed towards turning up dead and body dismembered somewhere.


What if the driver was Bieber?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> What if the driver was Bieber?


Your memory bank needs updating
Bieber's an old married man

https://www.trendrr.net/14699/hottest-famous-teenage-actors-handsome-male-celebrities/


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pure garbage


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> .........I think it's more
> ?The Driver "allowing minors access" to the vehicle.
> This site has numerous accounts of drivers asking for passenger age proof
> be4 commencing trip
> ...


Thanks, didn't see it in this one.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Your memory bank needs updating
> Bieber's an old married man
> 
> https://www.trendrr.net/14699/hottest-famous-teenage-actors-handsome-male-celebrities/


He will always be a dreamboat to me.

Baby baby bay oooooooohhhhhh baby baby baby ooooooooohhhh


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Parents ALL CLAIM to love their kids and vow to protect them from harm. Tout they would do ANYTHING for their kids! Except when it is inconvenient for them to do any of the for mentioned things in my post. Putting your kid in a goober is a HORRIBLE idea! It shows that they don't want to protect them from harm. Shows that kid that they aren't worth finding time to give a ride. And it shows a COMPLETE lack of love, respect for them or care about their basic safety. Parents want to be parents when they are convenient but they care less if they get assaulted, ride with shitty drivers, or get some place safely.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> It took me about 45 minutes to find another girl to kidnap after this one got away.
> 
> 
> What if the driver was Bieber?


Thats Terrible !!!

( why so Long ?)



Matt Uterak said:


> He will always be a dreamboat to me.
> 
> Baby baby bay oooooooohhhhhh baby baby baby ooooooooohhhh


I prefer the singing of " Scalded Cats".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Matt Uterak said:


> It took me about 45 minutes to find another girl to kidnap after this one got away.


That long?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Parents ALL CLAIM to love their kids and vow to protect them from harm. Tout they would do ANYTHING for their kids! Except when it is inconvenient for them to do any of the for mentioned things in my post. Putting your kid in a goober is a HORRIBLE idea! It shows that they don't want to protect them from harm. Shows that kid that they aren't worth finding time to give a ride. And it shows a COMPLETE lack of love, respect for them or care about their basic safety. Parents want to be parents when they are convenient but they care less if they get assaulted, ride with shitty drivers, or get some place safely.


geez, dude.
What year of therapy are U in?

I suspect you're a grandparent 
At odds how your grown children are rearing 
ur grandkids


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That long?


Slow season. And Uber is throttling me for declining rides.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> geez, dude.
> What year of therapy are U in?
> 
> I suspect you're a grandparent
> ...


No therapy needed. I just have common sense. So do my kids that certainly don't let my grandkids get into a god damn goober by themselves! Hell I AVOID riding in them unless ABSOLUTLY necessary! Child proof locks on back doors and creepy as F*ck drivers that mostly don't speak English. Who the F*ck lets their kid in a goober with a creepy dip shit that can barely drive?



Cold Fusion said:


> geez, dude.
> What year of therapy are U in?
> 
> I suspect you're a grandparent
> ...


No therapy needed! Just common sense! Who the f*ck puts their kid in a goober? I avoid them unless absolutely needed! Creepy drivers that can't drive! Child proof back locks that you can't get out of without breaking a window! Who puts their kid in THAT position? And any of you that think letting their kid ride goober are piss poor parents! Its like a parent summons a goober with a small child but doesn't bring a booster or car seat for that kid? What kind of parent is that?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> Parents ALL CLAIM to love their kids and vow to protect them from harm. Tout they would do ANYTHING for their kids! Except when it is inconvenient for them to do any of the for mentioned things in my post. Putting your kid in a goober is a HORRIBLE idea! It shows that they don't want to protect them from harm. Shows that kid that they aren't worth finding time to give a ride. And it shows a COMPLETE lack of love, respect for them or care about their basic safety. Parents want to be parents when they are convenient but they care less if they get assaulted, ride with shitty drivers, or get some place safely.


You could say the same thing about parents who send their kids unattended by them to public schools full of rapey teachers.

Life is full of risks. Protecting your kid from every possible danger also prevents your kid from learning how to live on his own as an independent adult one day. There are 15 year olds out there with more sense than many 50 year olds.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Lo


Cold Fusion said:


> By
> KARMA ALLEN
> Oct 24, 2019, 4:40 PM ET
> 
> ...


Looks like a quality individual


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Lo
> 
> Looks like a quality individual


Racist!

He dindu nuffin


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> Racist!
> 
> He dindu nuffin


It isn't his fault 
It's society's fault 
It's racism's fault 
It's those ****ing white peoples fault

Anybody but him - there fault

And btw racist, stop noticing trends in crime ?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I've seen a fairly large number of drivers that I wouldn't hire to wipe the grime from the bottom of my shoes, uber needs to hold physical interviews


Nah, that would require Uber to grow up and become a more mature and socially responsible company. They've proven time and time again that their corner-cutting ways always work and are the most efficient. -o:


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> geez, dude.
> What year of therapy are U in?
> 
> I suspect you're a grandparent
> ...


lol tomato yelling at his coworker in the next cubicle over

and you guys will believe anything

seems like most of these "alleged" incidents always happen in Nassau County for some strange reason


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> and you guys will believe anything
> 
> seems like most of these "alleged" incidents always happen in Nassau County for some strange reason


Yea. People should let due process play out here before blindly believing the story of a 15 year old. College kids are awful enough in my experience with their fibs and not caring about ruining a person. Take her claim seriously but don't get the pitch forks out just yet. Maybe he is guilty and a pervert or maybe not or maybe there is a middle ground between the he said/she said. Outside of the McDonald's witnesses, this is going to be hard one to prove unless there is some evidence or confession I'm missing. If you're innocent, Sean, should have had a dash cam bro.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

@Matt Uterak

Not about this topic

Do you know who AIU is ?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> @Matt Uterak
> 
> Not about this topic
> 
> Do you know who AIU is ?


No


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> No


Where did u learn the stuff u stuff you say about race etc


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> By
> KARMA ALLEN
> Oct 24, 2019, 4:40 PM ET
> 
> ...


I thought


Cold Fusion said:


> By
> KARMA ALLEN
> Oct 24, 2019, 4:40 PM ET
> 
> ...


Maybe 15 year old girls shouldn't be ordering Uber or Lyft rides per the TOS......oh wait, those are just the conditions set forth by the lawless companies of Uber and Lyft who have no credibility and who actually dispatched the driver to PICK UP THE 15 YEAR OLD GIRL> The companies have ways to stop this constant problem which most drivers will attest to it being. Can Uber and Lyft geofence any pick up location or drop off location with the world middle or high school in it? Of course they could. Could they require some form of ID so drivers know that the paxoles in their car are known to the company if anything happens? Of course they could. Uber and Lyft are 100 percent complicit in what happened and just because they put it in the TOS doesn't mean they back it up with actions, which they do not. Lyft nor Uber could give a flip about a 15 year old teenage girl who escaped a kidnapping by one of their drivers........as long as they are paid. Lyft and Uber are RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS AND ANY OTHER INCIDENT THAT HAPPENS WITH AN UNDERAGE RIDER. There are MANY mechanisms these so-called global companies can put into place but instead they spend all their resources trying to extract more and more money from drivers and putting them in harms way more and more. These companies need to answer to Congress.....oh yeah, they were supposed to but both just recently gave Congress the finger and wouldnt appear to answer questions. The new lawless US from the President, to Congress, to Wall Street, to Businesses. Money and connections are all that is needed in the US to do whatever one wants.....and no it hasn't always been that way. The US used to be known as a first world country and the associated traits/characteristics that come with being considered a first world nation.



Fat Man said:


> Parents ALL CLAIM to love their kids and vow to protect them from harm. Tout they would do ANYTHING for their kids! Except when it is inconvenient for them to do any of the for mentioned things in my post. Putting your kid in a goober is a HORRIBLE idea! It shows that they don't want to protect them from harm. Shows that kid that they aren't worth finding time to give a ride. And it shows a COMPLETE lack of love, respect for them or care about their basic safety. Parents want to be parents when they are convenient but they care less if they get assaulted, ride with shitty drivers, or get some place safely.


And just wait until the Millennials start having kids of their own......just the thought makes me nauseous.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Where did u learn the stuff u stuff you say about race etc


I read about 3 books a week. Fiction to science to history.

I used to do data analysis work for private companies, think tanks and governments.

I was also active in college with a few black social organizations. That is what pushed me to examine the data after seeing the obvious issues and differences in ability and aggression.

It's such a weird topic because people get very angry for something that is objective and measurable.

The Bell Curve is a more accessible choice than most. The left HATES Charles Murray. They hate the data, but can't disprove it.

The multicultural legacy of the Boomers will likely result in the end of Western civilization. It's going to be a bleak future.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> I read about 3 books a week. Fiction to science to history.
> 
> I used to do data analysis work for private companies, think tanks and governments.
> 
> ...


Oh absolutely

Race and IQ along with disproportionate crime stats are like the biggest taboo topics to even think about let alone speak to. 
Some truths you aren't allowed to speak to


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

is this a bad time to mention there are a few RS options that cater to minors ie hopskipdrive and others?

Yah, bad timing..... -o:


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Oh absolutely
> 
> Race and IQ along with disproportionate crime stats are like the biggest taboo topics to even think about let alone speak to.
> Some truths you aren't allowed to speak to


Criminality correlates with IQ within races too.

I can't recall the author, but he did some analysis in the 1980s? With inmate populations and what they were sentenced for.

Low IQ generally = theft and violence.

I am not afraid. I speak truth online and in meatspace.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Criminality correlates with IQ within races too.
> 
> I can't recall the author, but he did some analysis in the 1980s? With inmate populations and what they were sentenced for.
> 
> ...


IQ scores derived from prison inmates depict a clear relationship between IQ and offending; however, it is important to note that some scholars question the validity of this association. ?They question whether criminal justice processes function so that intellectually dull offenders are more likely to be incarcerated.

https://criminal-justice.iresearchnet.com/crime/intelligence-and-crime/3/


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> What if the driver was Bieber?


What do you mean?


----------



## Lancelot1 (Oct 27, 2019)

I'll honestly admit that I didn't know riders had to be 18 or accompanied by an adult. I've done pick-ups from several area high schools after sporting events, etc..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Why parents teach kids about stranger danger then call them an uber/Lyft.
> 
> I don't care how "busy" parents are, children in a car with strangers.... what could possibly go wrong right?
> 
> ...


Most kids are an accident, parents are just trying to return them ?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Hagong said:


> What do you mean?


It was a joke.

The other poster said he wouldn't let his teen daughter get in the car with an adult male.

Justin Bieber is a Fox, so the teen girl probably wants to get in his car.



Cold Fusion said:


> IQ scores derived from prison inmates depict a clear relationship between IQ and offending; however, it is important to note that some scholars question the validity of this association. ?They question whether criminal justice processes function so that intellectually dull offenders are more likely to be incarcerated.
> 
> https://criminal-justice.iresearchnet.com/crime/intelligence-and-crime/3/


There is probably some truth to that, especially for low level crimes.

But things like national crime surveys that don't rely on convictions show that communities with lower median IQs report higher levels of crime.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> It was a joke.


You're so indecisive, what I'm saying


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Your memory bank needs updating
> Bieber's an old married man
> 
> https://www.trendrr.net/14699/hottest-famous-teenage-actors-handsome-male-celebrities/


29 year old Married celebrities have never been highly sought after by teen girls?

You realize Bieber has 100 million followers on instagram right?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> 29 year old Married celebrities have never been highly sought after by teen girls?
> 
> You realize Bieber has 100 million followers on instagram right?


Bieber? Sorry did I stumble into the teen beats section of UP?


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

UBER farms so much data from rides and passengers phones they could easily flag and temporarily restrict riders from access until proving their age and stop 95% of these incidents from ever happening.

Uber will not deal with the minors hailing rides because thousands upon thousands of rides every day are minors.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

That sweet little thing is not suppose to be riding Uber anyway.
That horny man is not suppose to be picking up minors, not to mention that he is so stupid that he propositions her and then stops at McDonalds and allow her to go inside alone.
????? Huh !!!!!
If Im sitting in the back seat and my driver acts the same way, he is going to have my fingers gouging his eyeballs out.
He will wish he never approached me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Matt Uterak said:


> Slow season. And Uber is throttling me for declining rides.


It doesn't have to be an uber ride. Just hang out at 2am by the bars and there'll be plenty of drunk women who think you're their uber.

Plus you'll be harder to track.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I’m traumatized by picking up passengers.


----------

